

Clojure has turned 5 - brendonjohn

The Clojure project has turned 5, so I thought I would post with some resources that got me dwelling in the community...<p>How precise you can be: http://squirrel.pl/blog/2010/05/22/clojure-vs-java-the-beauty-of-conciseness/<p>Usercase with Beanstalk: http://blog.beanstalkapp.com/post/23998022427/beanstalk-clojure-love-and-20x-better-performance<p>A startup that got an overhall with clojure: http://www.colinsteele.org/post/23103789647/against-the-grain-aws-clojure-startup<p>I've ordered these by the time taken to read them :D
======
ankurdhama
Happy b'day Clojure

